

Review my startup: ShowMetheLove.co - Quantified Self for Love - GreenFox
http://lovetank.heroku.com

======
mootothemax
I'm getting lots of 404s on your site - might be worth removing a few links
first :)

~~~
GreenFox
Thanks! We threw them up there initially for a startup weekend event.
Definitely a good idea to link them or kill them.

------
seto28
I'd change the name, thought it was a site for meth addicts initially.

~~~
GreenFox
interesting, it does look like Show-Meth-Love at a quick glance. well, at
least it will SEO nicely for meth addicts...

